# Linux oder win?



## DerMann (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich mache nur openoffice und firefox und thunderbird

soll i9ch linu ode win nehmen

welches lin?
welches win?


----------



## spionkaese (17. Oktober 2011)

DerMann schrieb:


> Ich mache nur openoffice und firefox und thunderbird
> 
> soll i9ch linu ode win nehmen
> 
> ...


 Ich gehe mal davon aus das du Linux bis jetzt kaum bis garnicht benutzt hast, daher kommt für dich eigentlich nur Ubuntu und Mint Linux in Frage.
Wenn du bei Windows bleiben willst, würde ich dir zu 7 raten. Stabil, schnell und komfortabel.


----------



## black_porkfire (17. Oktober 2011)

Probier Linux aus und dann nimm das was dir eher zusagt.


----------



## derP4computer (17. Oktober 2011)

> daher kommt für dich eigentlich nur Ubuntu und Mint Linux in Frage.


Mach dir mal einen USB Stick nach Anleitung: Ubuntu
Dann kannst du erst probieren und dann installieren.


----------



## Eftilon (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, du kannst doch eine Linux Live CD ohne installation benutzen, das Ubuntu ist wirklich auch für eingefleischte Windows user zugänglich. Wenn es dir zusagt dann kannst du es auf deine festplatte installieren. Ist wirklich easy.


lg aus München


eftilon


----------



## s|n|s (18. Oktober 2011)

Ubuntu, weil besser und umsonst für die Zwecke.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin neuerdings Ubuntuuser und will es nicht mehr missen, musste aber auch erstmal damit klarkommen, sauge Ubuntu und schaue mal ob es dir zusagt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blackout24 (18. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich bin neuerdings Ubuntuuser und will es nicht mehr missen, musste aber auch erstmal damit klarkommen, sauge Ubuntu und schaue mal ob es dir zusagt
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Womit hattest du den beim Umstieg Probleme?


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Womit hattest du den beim Umstieg Probleme?


 Beim Programme außerhalb des Softwarecenters installlieren 
Und mit dem Terminal muss man sich auch erst vertraut machen.
Das Internet ging anfangs nicht, ich musste noch etwas nachinstallieren, aber ubuntuusers.de hat mir geholfen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zappzarrap (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich benutze Ubuntu auch fast ausschlieslich für die FH. Kann ich nur empfehlen, zum
Arbeiten ist es echt gut. Nur zum Spielen halt nicht. Wenn man unter Linux genauso
gut zocken könnte wie unter Windows, hätte ich wohl nur noch ein BS auffem rechner


----------



## Airboume (24. Oktober 2011)

jap,
ubuntu ausprobieren, reicht dicke für Deine Ansprüche.
Ansonsten: ist schneller, stabiler als windows 

Sonst Win7...


----------



## computertod (24. Oktober 2011)

also ich arbeite mit Ubuntu und das einzige was mir da fehlt ist die Möglichkeit wie in Visual Studio GUIs in Mono zu programmieren 
und wenn man, so wie du, eh nur normale 'Homeoffice' tätigkeiten macht ist Ubuntu eig. perfekt


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ubuntu ist eine gute Linux Distribution. Ich hatte es selber einige Monate und war zufrieden. Einzig bei den Hardware Treibern hatte ich hier und da Probleme (z.B. WLAN).


----------



## achillesat (25. Oktober 2011)

Installier dir doch eine virtuelle Maschine mit Ubuntu unter VMWarePlayer.  
Dann kannst du erstmal beide OS nutzen und vergleiche daraus ziehen


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Oktober 2011)

Oder in VirtualBox statt VMWarePlayer. Oder als Doalboot unter Windows installiert – dann könnte man es auch wieder löschen. (Dieser Uninstaller ist angeblich das einzige absolut nutzlose Feature von Ubuntu. ^^)


----------

